# Riding my whole life, but how do I teach someone else.



## ranchhorse605 (Mar 31, 2015)

We have a ranch of 800 head. We ride all the time, but I am taking a friend out there who has never touched a horse in her life. How do I get her used to riding and not terrify her. The horse she is going to be on is very calm, he is old and will put up with a lot. I don't want to ruin her experience because horseback riding should never be stressful, where do i start?!:-shock:


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Well, my instructor did this with my 3 yr. old granddaughter - Around the world. Sit on the horse, then lift your left foot over the front and sit sideways, then lift it again and sit backwards and so on until you are sitting at the front again, then do it the other way. This exercise (she had me do it at the canter), gets you centered and you feel the center. Then put her on the lunge line and have her do arm circles, first at the walk then at the trot. That's enough for a good while.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Start by having me come to your ranch, and I'll teach her! 

(just kidding. the ranch sounds marvelous.)

I would start by handling; leading, grooming, even a touch of simple lunging. when beginner learns that horse can be made to go, turn , stop and such from the ground first, they often feel very empowerered, instead of just having them climb onto what feels like a dinosaur to them, and move off without any sense that THEY can control the horse.


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

Tiny's idea to come to your ranch and help you really isn't such a bad idea lollol

I have also been riding my entire life. am terrific re-schooling sour horses. I am great with children under 12 and babies. I am not good with know-it-all older children (like my nephew was but his sister was the complete opposite), and I am not good with adults that refuse to listen either because they are scared or think they're smarter than me (when it comes to horses).

Meaning, I have no good advice to offer --- only sympathy & empathy and, I hope someone who is much better at explaining things than me, can offer you some sound Pearls of Wisdom for your situation 

And welcome to the forum!!


----------



## Textan49 (Feb 13, 2015)

tinyliny said:


> Start by having me come to your ranch, and I'll teach her!
> 
> (just kidding. the ranch sounds marvelous.)
> 
> I would start by handling; leading, grooming, even a touch of simple lunging. when beginner learns that horse can be made to go, turn , stop and such from the ground first, they often feel very empowerered, instead of just having them climb onto what feels like a dinosaur to them, and move off without any sense that THEY can control the horse.


 I had the opportunity to work with several rank beginner adults last year. They all had a good attitude but were a little apprehensive about working around an animal so much bigger than them. I started them all on the ground. How to approach and halter a horse in the paddock, leading correctly, and grooming. The horses they were working with are all bomb proof and I had to get their thoughts away from being deliberately bitten or kicked to the more realistic ways to get injured like having their foot stepped on or getting in the way if the horse kicks or bites at a fly. The riding part is learning to steer and stop. Being able to do these two things results in confidence. What I am looking to establish in the beginning is a relaxed rider with light hands, good balance, and (reasonably) correct form.


----------



## Overread (Mar 7, 2015)

As someone who isn't a rider and not in the least bit horsey experienced I'd say Textan has the right idea. Just being near a horse can be rather unnerving when you're just not used to it. Not only are they are lot bigger than you and a lot stronger; but all one ever hears from the non-horsey is how dangerous it is, how everyone falls off and how risky it is (note these same people typically also ride bicycles on roads but that's ok that's safe....apparently). Add to that the fact that if they are near a horse on regular earth ground chances are they'll get a slight worry as they "feel" the horses hooves making the ground judder that tiny bit (course depends on the ground and the horse of course). 

Getting used to just being around a horse would be the first step. It also helps build a rapport with the horse that they are going to ride. It's also an ideal time to start talking about how to read the horses body language. It will be at a basic level, but the more you can teach them to read the horse the better. On the ground its also a lot easier for them to focus on that - once up on horseback they've lots more things to worry about. 

Start off on the ground, work up toward a slow steady ride over fairly smooth ground and take it steady. Depending on how confident/nervous the person is you might want to either walk them around first or go out riding with them. 


Note if the person starts to show overconfidence keep things slow. People react differently to new things and some can start to show off a bit or get really bold far too fast. Keep things slow and at a steady pace - a rider who can sit ok at a walk and who thinks a gallop is a nice idea will get a big surprise once things speed up. 


Also try to ride a horse yourself which is fairly calm and easy to handle - this leaves you far more free to keep an eye on the other person. A big part of teaching a hands-on-skill whilst doing it yourself is to keep as much attention as you can on the person your teaching. Many a person (esp those who don't teach often) make the mistake of getting too focused on doing the thing themselves; next thing they know the person they are instructing (who was getting along fine) suddenly makes a mistake - and because they weren't under watch chances are they've then tried to fix that mistake with another mistake. 
On the flipside you've also not got to nanny them; they've got to learn on their own as well. So its a balancing act, though I would say with something like horse-riding I'd say err on the side of caution.


It will likely all go well and smooth without a problem and is hopefully a great experience for them! 


Note - tacking up and down and all the rest is likely good to show and have them help, but I wouldn't try to teach it at this stage. Part of the experience yes, but not something to teach them on just yet so just run through it as you put the saddle on etc... and take it off at the end.


----------



## EdmontonHorseGal (Jun 2, 2013)

if this person doesn't seem very confident around the horses, offer to pony the horse she'll be riding for the first bit (even though it won't really be necessary if 'her' horse is as calm as you say), but having that lead rope attached to you, the all knowing rider and controller of horses, she'll relax and be able to enjoy the ride.


----------



## ranchhorse605 (Mar 31, 2015)

*thanks*

Thanks, alot of good tips, i have never played "around the world". Do you think if i work with her for a few days that she could ride bareback, or would that be to scary for her i wonder sense she had never been around horses?


----------



## alexischristina (Jun 30, 2009)

ranchhorse605 said:


> Thanks, alot of good tips, i have never played "around the world". Do you think if i work with her for a few days that she could ride bareback, or would that be to scary for her i wonder sense she had never been around horses?


I wouldn't risk it. What if something happens? Nothing to hold onto, no grip. How is a total novice going to react if the horse does something unexpected (Starts going to fast, trips, spooks...)? Chances are she'll grip with her legs, horse will take off, etcetc. keep the tack on for security and something to hold on to.


----------



## mslady254 (May 21, 2013)

Had my adult cousin who was pretty apprehensive but really wanted to 'ride' Sonny. We only had the opportunity for one session, so I put her on him in the roundpen. I had him on a lead and I walked beside him giving her instruction on how to ask for 'go' and 'whoa'. when she was more relaxed and confident with those 2 cues, I began to have her ask for turns (being careful to not get myself run over). After a while of that, I asked her if she wanted to try with the lead off, but me still in the roundpen, and she was excited to do it. So I was still in there, giving encouragement and reminders and she was thrilled to be able to get him to go,whoa and turn all on her own. I'm sure she had a blast, and it would have been simple to advance from that beginning. 

Fay


----------



## TXhorseman (May 29, 2014)

ranchhorse605 said:


> We have a ranch of 800 head. We ride all the time, but I am taking a friend out there who has never touched a horse in her life. How do I get her used to riding and not terrify her. The horse she is going to be on is very calm, he is old and will put up with a lot. I don't want to ruin her experience because horseback riding should never be stressful, where do i start?!:-shock:


Calmly introducing someone to horses while on the ground is a good way to start. Explain the nature of horses, how to approach them and touch them, while staying safe. Explain the difference between caution and fear.

If the individual you refer to has experience handling small children, explain that handling horses is similar. You must control your emotions in order to help the child or horse control their emotions.

Your question reminded me of a man who brought his wife out as a surprise. I learned she was afraid of horses. After doing the above and making sure she was comfortable touching the horse. I had her mount using a mounting block. I explained how keeping her center of gravity near her horse's line of gravity made mounting easier for both her and the horse.

Once I got the woman on the horse, she told me she was afraid of heights. I adjusted her stirrups so they hung near her ankles, then helped her put the balls of her feet on them. I explained how to sit in balance as though standing with her feet apart and knees slightly bent. A horse just happened to be between them.

I asked her to release the muscles in her torso and let her upper body expand so her spine could align itself properly and support her body. I, then, asked her to release any tension in the muscles around her crotch and throughout her legs, ankles, and feet so gravity could draw her weight downward, lowing her center of gravity and making her seat more stable. I explained how it would be impossible for her to fall off the horse when sitting like this.

Before starting to walk, I explained how I wanted her to feel the horse's back moving her seat bones in little circles -- down, forward, up, down, forward, up -- about 180 degrees off from one another. I told her that her lower back would be moving every which way. I explained that staying relaxed and moving in this way would provide her the relaxed feeling of getting a massage.

Finally, I told her to ask the horse to walk as I walked beside them. I had my hand near the reins to reassure her, but did not touch them. As the horse began to move, a smile spread over the woman's face.

Take things slow and easy. Keep progressing as the situation allows, but don't feel a need to achieve more than you can achieve in a relaxed manner.


----------



## Textan49 (Feb 13, 2015)

alexischristina said:


> I wouldn't risk it. What if something happens? Nothing to hold onto, no grip. How is a total novice going to react if the horse does something unexpected (Starts going to fast, trips, spooks...)? Chances are she'll grip with her legs, horse will take off, etcetc. keep the tack on for security and something to hold on to.


 I would keep them riding in a saddle for awhile. The two things that offer a beginner a sense of security are the horn and the stirrups. Once the person has the basics down and has some confidence would be the time for a bareback lesson, maybe the last ten or fifteen minutes of the ride


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

I agree--I'd stick to a saddle. Likely, it will make your beginner rider feel secure.

Maybe have her on a lunge line for a bit so she can get used to the movements of a horse without feeling out of control?


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

I get some first-timers horseback now and then. I also have cattle and a good bit of ground. If they are nervous, we go into one of the larger corrals and ride side by side a bit. I make sure to have them circle the arena while my horse and I hang out in the center. I've even had a couple 'write' their names in cursive riding the horse. You know, so that the horse tracks, if connected, would be their name. 

Once out, I point out pretty things, pretend I'm checking fence, talk about grass, anything to keep them relaxed. And I occasionally pray the horse doesn't give one of those big "wet dog" shakes!


----------



## EdmontonHorseGal (Jun 2, 2013)

boots said:


> And I occasionally pray the horse doesn't give one of those big "wet dog" shakes!



I remember the first time one of the lesson ponies did that to me in my early riding years! omg, i thought i was going to shake right off, lol. scared the bejeebers out of me and i recall my instructor having this really painful look on her face. i think it was from biting the inside of her cheek to keep from laughing at me, lol!


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

I like the idea of lunging, but only if you horse is responsive to it. I had babysitters that I had never taught to lunge, so they would have not listened to commands from the ground, but they kept beginners very safe.
I used to start beginners so that _I_ asked the horse to go and then _they_ asked the horse to stop. This is HOW driving should be taught, put the car into gear and then control it by slowing and stopping. It rarely is, and riding horses is often taught as kick to go, pull hard to stop. When the horse moves too quickly the rider gets scared.
One hour of practicing stopping the horse gives loads of confidence to realize that at least THAT horse won't by moving out of control.
After that, you walk, learn to direct rein turn, and keep practicing the halts.
You then gauge how fast to proceed after that by talking and really LISTENING to your friend.
You can use a mounting block, but as you progress teach your friend to mount the horse by first mounting a 3 rail, wooden fence. If you climb the fence wrong, you pull your full weight up, which is ineffective. If you super bend your left knee, bounce towards the off side of the neck and then stand you pull much less on the horse's back.


----------



## Textan49 (Feb 13, 2015)

Corporal said:


> I like the idea of lunging, but only if you horse is responsive to it. I had babysitters that I had never taught to lunge, so they would have not listened to commands from the ground, but they kept beginners very safe.
> I used to start beginners so that _I_ asked the horse to go and then _they_ asked the horse to stop. This is HOW driving should be taught, put the car into gear and then control it by slowing and stopping. It rarely is, and riding horses is often taught as kick to go, pull hard to stop. When the horse moves too quickly the rider gets scared.
> One hour of practicing stopping the horse gives loads of confidence to realize that at least THAT horse won't by moving out of control.
> After that, you walk, learn to direct rein turn, and keep practicing the halts.
> ...


This is the way I wish my first few lessons went even though I was a gung ho kid and wasn't afraid of much. I was ponied by an instructor's assistant and learned to post in my first lesson (not that I was posting well) There was no getting used to the feel of the horse walking and no practice of starting, stopping, or turning. I did have a great beginner's horse and I felt safe on her but I surely didn't have confidence.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

In addition to the suggestions that others have posted, keep in mind that teaching is its own skill, independent and separate from your horse knowledge. I know expert horsemen/women that are terrible teachers. Look at teachers/instructors that you have had in the past and think of the teaching methods and/or styles that helped you be excited and want to learn.


----------



## wyld thang (Jul 12, 2014)

what is the beginner riders goals? do they want to learn to ride well, or is this a weekend sort of fun thing? 

I teach kids riding, do pony rides for little ones, and take all sorts of people on trail rides. My thing is to 1) enable them to have a safe experience and 2) have a fun, relaxing experience that dispels fear(at least a little which encourages more courage for the next time) and gives a peek at the joy of horses.

If you have a horse you can truly trust, that is awesome. I would just take her(?) through the basics, leading, grooming(brushing), let her put the saddle blanket on, get her up and lead her around without her having to steer for abit, just let her feel the rhythm of walking--like a pony ride. Do it long enough until she relaxes. pay attention, be low key--I hate to say it, but most "horse people" are too performance oriented, ie either all about showing prowess or being micromanaging a beginners every move and position. When she relaxes at the feel of the rock, then introduce the reins and turning, start/stop. Ask if she wants you to still have the leadrope attached while she walks around trying out these skills. 

When she's ready to trot then you can trot the horse on a lead while she feels the rhythm. Then add in the reins again.

I began working with a veteran's horse therapy group. The first two riding lessons they put people up saddleless, with a surcingle with handles and a pad, a leader and two side walkers that hold onto the heel. They do this regardless of previous horse experience. the goal is to establish a good feel for the horse's motion and to begin right away to teach balance that doesn't rely on stirrups or grabbing leather or the form of the saddle seat to maintain.

All these things have been really successful in getting kids and adults started riding. Especially fearful ones or unsteady ones. YOUR attitude and attention matters much, and be focused on the FUN and JOY that horses bring(while of course being safe)  good luck!


----------

